# Telnet



## fungo (22. August 2002)

Wo finde ich eine Liste der ganzen Commands?


----------



## Dennis Wronka (23. August 2002)

Willste auf 'ne Windows- oder Linux-Box telnetten?


----------



## JoelH (23. August 2002)

*hmm,*

es gibt keinen festen Befehlssatz da Telnet einfach nur eine Konsole/Shell auf dem entsprechenden Rechner generiert, der Befehlsatz hängt also absolut von kontakteten Server ab, wenn du auf Linux zugreisfst haste alle Befehle die der User auch lokal dort hat, je nachdem mit wem du dich einloggst, auf Win haste die Eingeabeaufforderungsbefehle, wenn du dich via FTP Port auf einem FTP Server einklinkst hast du die FTP Serverbefehle usw. du kansnt auch via TELNET deine Mails von deinem POP3 Mailserver abrufen dann stehen dir dessen Befehle zur verfügung. Telnet ist quasi das Schweizertaschenmesser des Internets, alles geht aber unter anderem musst du immer die ganzen zusätzlichen Protokolle emulieren/imitieren, was nicht so einfach ist !


----------



## Christian Fein (23. August 2002)

Telnet bzw (was besser ist) ssh oeffnen dir eine konsole auf dem entfernten rechner.

Das heisst du arbeitetst mit den komandos die die shell (z.B. Bash) anbietet.

Zumeist mag dies wohl ein UNIX/Linux server sein, das heisst du arbeitest mit den normalen (zumeist bash,sh,csh) kommands

Über die Bash sind schon ganze Bücher geschrieben worden und ich würde sagen du gehst einfach mal auf http://www.selflinux.de bzw linuxfiebel.de und liest dich da ein.


----------

